# Who sells a tool rest base/banjo online?



## derosa

Late last night I had my parting tool catch on the spur and my only tool rest base cracked and lost a piece, so now it is useless. I've now checked all the major sites; Penn state, woodcraft, rockler, woodturnerscatalogue, grizzly and amazon with no luck; only place that had one was oneway but I'll get a new lathe off craigslist before dropping 200+ on such as simple item. So does anyone have any clue on where to find a replacement, generic or otherwise for an old lathe?


----------



## shampeon

Best bet is to post a WTB on the owwm.com classifieds (called BYOD, for "Bring Out Your Dead"). People there are pretty helpful.


----------



## BrandonW

Russ, what type of lathe bed is it? I believe have an extra banjo.


----------



## derosa

Brandon- its an old delta 930 I believe from the 30s. Think the design of the bed is the same as what Delta used through the 50s at least.


----------



## mtenterprises

Find a good welding shop that can properly furnace braze the parts back together. When done correctly the part will be as good as new and will be less expensive.
MIKE


----------



## stan3443

Ebay always has some


----------



## bondogaposis

Look on ebay.


----------



## Wildwood

Might try these places:

http://www.mikestools.com/Delta-Wood-Lathe-Parts-Lists_2295.aspx

if need part number might try this site although probable do not have the part.

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-lathe-parts-c-3275_9659.html


----------



## derosa

Checked both those sites, don't have a modern equivalent part number, mine is ddl-171 which they list as out of stock.
Ebay is also out; I had to lose that account due to far to much compulsive spending.

I will try the local machine shop in town, didn't think cast iron could be welded.


----------



## Wildwood

Had Grizzly cast iron tool rest welded once twice.

http://www.owwm.org/viewforum.php?f=1
http://vintagemachinery.org/
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=1141&tab=3

Have no idea where you live in NY, but went Craig's list and started in Albany tools thread and worked my way down the list to Catskills doing a SEARCH for wood lathe.

Check cities near you might have a tool rest base can use or new old lathe for not much money.

http://catskills.craigslist.org/search/tla?query=wood+lathe&srchType=A&zoomToPosting=&minAsk=&maxAsk=


----------



## derosa

Bill, I'll keep checking the local craigslist, I'm actually 4 hours from the Catskills to the NW. I've seen old lathes for sale, just not parts yet but I'll keep looking.


----------



## BrandonW

Do you have a picture of the damage? What size post is it? The banjo I have is from an older craftsman lathe.


----------



## shampeon

There's a guy on OWWM with an old Delta banjo for sale right now. $35 shipped.
http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=126486&sid=037d20c7fc6f1a2163315f8992b80bcc


----------



## coaler1

Now my same base broke the other day, so need to find same. Be nice if it wasn't pot metal


----------



## WoodenDreams

Old thread, Coaler1, you can check with a machine shop or welder, they can make one for you.


----------



## WillBH

I have an old Craftsman Lathe model # 149.23860 need a new banjo (tool rest holder) part number 816586

Any ideas on where to get one ?


----------



## hcbph_1

Here's a thought if someone has access to a welder and some misc. tools. I guess you could say I made a banjo for a hollowing bridge I made. It's not fancy but it works and all it is is a piece of heavy flat steel for a base, a hollow that will accept the tool rest. Nut welded on and a toggle handle to hold them. The whole thing is attached to the bed via a big carriage bolt and a piece of plate steel with the whole thing is tightened down via a star nut.
It's not fancy but it does work and might be a working option till you can find a proper banjo.


----------

